# mixed bag



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice mess of fish! Where'd you catch them?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

:hungry let's eat!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bamaman08 (17/05/2010)*Nice mess of fish! Where'd you catch them?


in alabama


----------



## jrgfva24 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey man u ready for some hog hunting . i got my boat ready for the lower detla. can wait catin any hogs yet?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a mess of cleaning right there!!! Good going w/ the mixed sack!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that looks like a fun day on the water:thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

bet y'all were fishing with red worms.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great catch, but then the cleaning fun starts. That's a job, but worth it when the frying pan grease is hot and ready.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*count*

hey, y'all,
let's see who can get the closes to the actual number of bass, bream, crappie, and cat. ready, set, go.
jack


----------

